# Amperege Concern for Dust collection



## boatbuilder (May 9, 2012)

So I have a less than perfect set up, Im putting together a small shop in a space with a SINGLE 20A circuit. Ive already found I can sucsesfully run all of my lights with any of my 15A machines no problem. I can even run my 135A output MIG welder no problem. But my space is small and I really need dust collection.

My first thought was the mini 1HP model from HF http://www.harborfreight.com/garage...industrial-portable-dust-collector-31810.html But every third grader knows that 15A + 7A = walking over to the breaker box. 

What do I doo??


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Pull an extra 20amp circuit into that space. While you are at it, pull 2 extras in there. That way you can run dust collection, power tool, and if need be, air conditioner...


----------



## boatbuilder (May 9, 2012)

dbhost said:


> Pull an extra 20amp circuit into that space. While you are at it, pull 2 extras in there. That way you can run dust collection, power tool, and if need be, air conditioner...


Definitley what I want to do, but I am renting the space in a storage complex and Im not allowed to add circuits. Funny thing though, Its to my understanding that for a 20a circuit, code requires 12awg wire and for 15a, 14awg, when I pulled the cover on my outlet, the wires running to the duplex are almost the diameter of a pencil..... If a 30amp 110 duplex even exsists, would it be ok to swap in a 30a breaker?


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Storage unit? Get a generator and get your power that way maybe?


----------



## boatbuilder (May 9, 2012)

dbhost said:


> Storage unit? Get a generator and get your power that way maybe?


could work, but with my experience with generators, the shear noise level would just make it awful working in the space


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*somethin's goofy there...*



boatbuilder said:


> Definitley what I want to do, but I am renting the space in a storage complex and Im not allowed to add circuits. Funny thing though, Its to my understanding that for a 20a circuit, code requires 12awg wire and for 15a, 14awg, when I pulled the cover on my outlet, *the wires running to the duplex are almost the diameter of a pencil*..... If a 30amp 110 duplex even exists, would it be ok to swap in a 30a breaker?


If you are not very familiar with wire size, and amperage capacity, hire an electrican on your own dime for an hour and have them recommend and install the proper outlet(s) and breakers for the wire size. You may have no. 8 or no. 10 wire run which will support a 30 amp circuit. and you're all set. :blink: bill


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

boatbuilder said:


> Definitley what I want to do, but I am renting the space in a storage complex and Im not allowed to add circuits. Funny thing though, Its to my understanding that for a 20a circuit, code requires 12awg wire and for 15a, 14awg, when I pulled the cover on my outlet, the wires running to the duplex are almost the diameter of a pencil..... If a 30amp 110 duplex even exsists, would it be ok to swap in a 30a breaker?


Absolutely NOT. Unless you can get a liscensed electrician to inspect the system and verify that there is indeed a larger size wiring. Even then you would probably need the owners premission.

George


----------



## boatbuilder (May 9, 2012)

GeorgeC said:


> Absolutely NOT. Unless you can get a liscensed electrician to inspect the system and verify that there is indeed a larger size wiring. Even then you would probably need the owners premission.
> 
> George


I agree, Id like to get an electrician out there. Assuming he verifies that theres 8 gauge wiring end to end, and I can install a 30A breaker, I was under the assumption that a 30 amp 110 outlet doesnt exsist with the exception of those RV outlets that look similar to a 220 outlet. 

What do you think round about pricing for the inspection would be?


----------



## boatbuilder (May 9, 2012)

Update:

Had a certified electrician in the family look at the set up. 

Confirmed 10gauge solid romex coming out of duplex outlet. 

Confirmed 10 gauge solid romex leaving breaker box

The issue, Although unlikley, there is a small chance senario some dumb electrician spliced in a lower gauge somewhere along the path hidden within the conduit running through all the units. Since the tenant provides the lock, we cannot inspect that.

The electrician said it would be safe to use a 20A duplex (because each outlet is 20 amp thus I could pull 40A from that outlet. And it would be safe and well within code to run a 30A circuit on that wire gauge. 

He said he would do this job for a customer seeing that the wires leaving the breaker box and the ones entering the outlet look identical, thus chances of a rouge wire splice are low.

Hmmmmm. Sounds tempting


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I've been told by more than one electrician that you should stay within 80% of what the service is rated for. You are right that you can run 30 amp service on a 10ga wire so to be within 80% I would not run more than 24 amps on it at one time.


----------

